# It's gone too far, urban outfitters x J Press



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've not been against this trend, but this is too much. Ill still check it out


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Why? If it makes more money for Press, it'll help them continue to offer the more classic Trad offerings that everyone here loves. It might even, conceivably, be a gateway for someone to move from hipster to Trad by discovering the Press brand. 

I admit there's nothing in the UO collection worth buying, but I also don't see why it's a problem.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm. The collars on the ocbd's look mighty short and everything is definately cut on the very slim side. I'd be interested to see these up close to get a sense of the quality. They all have the "imported" designation. I can't imagine they'd put their name and reputation on stuff that's really cheaply made. On the other hand, this does seem weird.

I also wonder what the larger goal is. Does Press want Urban Outfitters types to start shopping at the regular stores? There's obviously a price point difference here, especially on the jackets.

Curious as to everyone else's thoughts on this.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> I've not been against this trend, but this is too much. Ill still check it out


This is too weird. They don't change the width of their ties in their entire history (or something) and then today there's a $150 wool/poly Press blazer available at the mall?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

The 10 inch rise on the pants told me that this was not meant for me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't say I'm a fan. The collars are much too short. Those buckle backs seem even more useless than back in the "good old days." It's hard enough to keep low rise trousers suspended with a belt, but the buckle back is too low to do _any_ good.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I also wonder what the larger goal is. .


I suspect they would like to make some of that easy hipster money.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

This is great for Press. Virtually no 20 somethings have even heard of j press before now. But with UO, Press now has instant name recognition and may be a brand these hipsters turn to once they grow up a bit. 

Granted, I am no UO fan, but this can be only good for the mainline, now that more than the few hundred members of this board are even aware of brand. 

Yes, hyperbole. Also truth.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm, blazer same length as its sleeves ... what is that gray material? flannel? sweatpant? ...chintzy looking bd ...


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

A big fat 'meh'. Nice details on the OCBD but, as has been mentioned, the collar points are way too short. I'll pass on the skinny pants. The black watch golf jacket is interesting, but I'm willing to bet that if I get the right fit through the chest the sleeves will be four inches too long.

But I am so getting the Bert and Ernie hats.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Its kind of a Invasion of the Body Snatchers moment. Hipsters walking around passing as Trads.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually don't have a problem with it. I'll definitely go down and check it out, at least. It doesn't look promising online, but well see. Maybe ill pick up a leatherman belt while there, since they sell them now


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll give it a "maybe, sort of" grade overall, but that blazer definitely falls into the "imitation grown up" category


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the Holloween get ups.

Look, you can smoke your clove through the panda mask!!

But you may have to remove it to swill your PBR!!

https://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18805952&navAction=jump&isProduct=true&parentid=MORE%20IDEAS&isProduct=true&cross-sell=true&guide-bn=true


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's hard to tell on that slouchy model, but the blazer looks like it's a 3-button, undarted job with 3 patch pockets and a center vent. It's a wool/poly blend, but so is the Anderson Little at $10 more with none of the trad details (except for the center vent and, of course, being made in U.S.A). 

I'm no fan of Urban Outfitters but I think some of those pieces might be a stepping stone for guys who want to dress more "adult" without being totally out of touch with fashion trends. Also, it'd be nice to walk through the mall with my wife and point out (read: rub in her face) how all the trendy stores are now copying my "old-man" style.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not at all familiar with the brand but now wish we had gone in the one we walked by this weekend, it looked "Abercrombieish" through the window.

Speaking of which, we were at a family get together not long ago to celebrate my niece's 14th birthday and she got a blouse from Abercrombie. She was ecstatic, "It smells *just like *Abercrombie"! Of course, we had to pass it around for a sniff, it did smell good. : )


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

The one thing I want is the reversible grosgrain belt. 

And for those of you in need of smelling salts after seeing UO and Press linked together, check out the revival of Norman Hilton on ivy-style.com


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> I'm not at all familiar with the brand but now wish we had gone in the one we walked by this weekend, it looked "Abercrombieish" through the window.
> 
> Speaking of which, we were at a family get together not long ago to celebrate my niece's 14th birthday and she got a blouse from Abercrombie. She was ecstatic, "It smells *just like *Abercrombie"! Of course, we had to pass it around for a sniff, it did smell good. : )


 The reason is because they pepper those stores full of perfume and cologne every hour. No joke, I've seen them do it and heard it's a standard practice both there and at Hollister. My girlfriend has a strong reaction to intense fragrances,* thus we can't even set foot near those stores when we're at the mall. If we do, she starts coughing and barely being able to breathe. So much for drawing in customers...

*Another reason, gentlemen, to use cologne SPARINGLY. It won't kill you to just use a drop on your wrists and neck.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

If it helps teach kids to dress better, I guess I need to be happy about it. I.e., a poor example of something good is better than a good example of something bad.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh god, now J.Press can be "curated".

I guess BB is working to broaden their reach by pushing lower rise pants, slimmer fits and college boy models, so why not J.Press. Could be worse I guess; they could have selvage jeans in the "curated collection".

Haruummpphhh!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

As a J. Press fan, I applaud any attempt on Press' part to make more money. I find, however, this particular pairing odd. In my personal experience, I've found UO's stuff to be amongst the worst made--even for its market. Years ago, I bought a few things there, and they all fell apart very, very quickly. Stuff at the Gap and Old Navy was better made, I think. 

Thus it seems odd that Press--which offers very well-made clothing--would pair with UO. Perhaps UO's stuff has increased in quality since I last shopped there, however. 

For trads, I suppose, there's really nothing new here: Brooks Brothers and Rugby already offer S-M-L-XL button-downs with flap pockets. The collars look wimpy--just as they do at BB and Rugby. But, hey: If it helps them stay in business, more power to them.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. I'm not upset by this in any way, just puzzled. I'd assume that if anyone was really interested in pursuing the traditional style, under whatever name they gave it, that they'd at least have heard of J.Press. And since the merchandise barely reflects what Press is, I'd assume they'd just go to Rugby which seems to do this a lot better. 

Oh well. If it gets more people to adopt the sack cut I'm for it.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Press has really crossed the line here. It just looks desperate. It's like a middle-aged guy joining the hair club for men. All will be forgiven though, when Press comes out with patch pocket OCBD's in more colors and patterns!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Can't say I'm outraged; I only have so much of that to go around these days. Maybe I'm getting old and tired too fast. Maybe I'm just happy to see some affordable Blackwatch trou, that aren't pre-owned, make an appearance. 

I am kinda sick of seeing the short-collar OCBD, though.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

I don't know, you guys, but I'd say this is an alarming development. You can just imagine what could happen: the new line is more profitable than the old, a decision is made to consolidate in order to increase profits, and _voila!, _the next Abercrombie & Fitch.

Besides that, I don't see how wearing an ill fitting blazer helps anything.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I just think it's amusing. "Honey...you shrunk that J Press shirt you bought me the other day!"


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

chiamdream said:


> This is too weird. They don't change the width of their ties in their entire history (or something) and then today there's a $150 wool/poly Press blazer available at the mall?


I kinda agree.

The amount of groupthink in men's clothes these days is astounding.

If every store, web-operation, and blog pushes identical stuff than why even bother?

I don't want to look hip when I dress, I want to look old and curmudgeonly.


----------



## ButtonedDown (Sep 14, 2010)

I wouldn't wear any of those things myself, but would be "tickled" to see the kids who work for me wearing Press for UO.

--bill


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow.

In the interest of avoiding the less-than-five-letter-prohibition, wow.

Good luck with that, buchō-san.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Almost every brand whored-out to keep themselves afloat. This means Press will stay longer right?


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

My first thought was, "This is great. Now I can just go to the mall if I want to pick something up." After looking at it, though, I realize that's not the case. This isn't J. Press merchandise. This is Urban Outfitters merchandise - cheap rubbish - with a J. Press tag sewn in. I disapprove. The problem is that this cheapens the J. Press brand. Many of you who approve of this seem to do so with the assumption that it will lead more people to discover Press, thereby expanding the customer base and keeping Press in business. I'm not so sure. If it were real J. Press, perhaps, but what these hipsters are buying is the same as everything else they've ever worn: poorly constructed from cheap materials overseas. Why would someone who buys a "J. Press" shirt from UO be any more interested in then shopping at the real J. Press? In fact, I would imagine quite the opposite is likely to occur. Hipsters will assume the rest of Press's offerings are similarly cheap and disposable, and if they do decide to dress more maturely (a big if on its own, I might add), they'll probably instead gravitate more toward brands like Polo or J. Crew, who have kept their identities consistent. 

I've never purchased from the Andover Shop, but try to imagine Charlie Davidson putting his labels in a lousy half-polyester piece of junk to sell at Old Navy or PacSun, and you'll see how desperate and ridiculous this whole thing is.

-k


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Humour: Everything you need to know about the old fashioned snobbery of trad was contained in these few words in the ingress: _"and they probably use plastic buttons on the shirts and trousers..." _

Oh dear, I'm surprised nowadays if I don't get plastic buttons on my clothing!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll definitely try to get the jacket when it hits their clearance racks; I think it looks great. Will probably take a close look at the blazer, too. I'll need to shorten the sleeves, so it won't look nearly as "shrunken."


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

If anyone liked the stuff, they have some stackable coupons, apparently. I can link slickdeals if anyone is interested.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> If anyone liked the stuff, they have some stackable coupons, apparently. I can link slickdeals if anyone is interested.


Thanks for the coupons, but all the Press Jr. stuff has disappeared from UO's site.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe J. Press is worried that they're a campus clothier who has basically no presence in the college market? :icon_smile:

The synthetics aren't too out of line with old Press stuff, but I do worry about the "imported" designation.

Hipsters have a long history of buying Ivy League gear... they just don't listen to jazz anymore. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I should have prefaced my comment with this:

I have an irrational aversion to Urban Outfitters, partly because I find their clothing irksome, but mainly because they're one of a group of retailers that steals designs and ideas from people without reimbursement.

A few of my friends, jewelry makers, furniture makers/designers and graphic designers have had their stuff stolen by bigger retailers and it stinks.

Urban Outfitters has done the same thing in the past with their housewares, furnishings and clothes.
Their young "designers" will go out and find "inspiration", and Urban will either collaborate with you, or just rip you off without compensation.

The source material they rip off may not be my style, but I find the practice reprehensible and try and avoid them if I can help it.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Keep in mind, that J.Press is owned by a large Japanese apparel conglomerate, Onward Kashiyama. The Japanese version of J. Press sells its clothes mostly in department stores. The Japanese version often goes with non-traditional styling, most suits are darted, lots of pleats, and a lot of weird stuff. Its also fairly low quality and , as far as I can tell, mostly made in China. I am sure they have no problem ramping up an assembly line in Dalian and making as many Uniqlo-ish clothes as the Urban Outfitters market can bear. In fact, that was my first thought looking at this stuff, "looks like Uniqlo at 3x the price."

Unfortunately, any success of this stuff will encourage OK to further degrade the brand, which I am sure they would love to do.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

If it helps keep a good company their bottom line then fine. But, i worry that this will lead to a general cheapening of the brad.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I think that this is good for the brand. None of these clothes seem to sin too egregiously against the Press brand. I think that it will be enough to stimulate new interest, but not widespread enough to really cheapen the brand.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I should have prefaced my comment with this:
> 
> I have an irrational aversion to Urban Outfitters, partly because I find their clothing irksome, but mainly because they're one of a group of retailers that steals designs and ideas from people without reimbursement.
> 
> ...


This is precisely why I'm bothered by this. UO is not a very respectful company towards designers, and for me, as a "hip" "young person," it has zero cache. Buying a great looking sweater for 15 bucks on ebay is cool. Getting it from goodwill for 6 is even cooler. Handknit by grandmother for your uncle in the 60s? The coolest. 
But buying made-in-china mass produced fashion? You might as well be dressing yourself in Old Navy. Yeah. It's really edgy.

This thread is the reason why I find it so easy to be both hipster and trad, (both to a certain degree, of course.)
It's because I'm a snob and I hate everything. Guh. Mall hipsters irritate me as it is. I don't think I could take mall hipsters soaked in black watch.

THAT SAID: Ooh, J. Press!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My hope is hanging on that old adage, "this too shall pass!: Thank gawd!!


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

ButtonedDown said:


> I wouldn't wear any of those things myself, but would be "tickled" to see the kids who work for me wearing Press for UO.


Likewise. However bad this may be, it is better than what my typical 20-something staffer is wearing. Little chance of them finding anything from the real Press here in the provinces, but maybe this will tempt them to look online.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

made for guys who weigh 100 pounds


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

looks like it's going to include a couple of quasi-shaggy dogs


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

martylane said:


> I don't know, you guys, but I'd say this is an alarming development. You can just imagine what could happen: the new line is more profitable than the old, a decision is made to consolidate in order to increase profits, and _voila!, _the next Abercrombie & Fitch.


That's my thought too.

The problem is that people who generally go to Urban Outfitters don't actually _like_ these looks because they think they look _good_ in a traditional vein or appreciate the quality. They like them because they contain what they see as coded, smirking ironic references to a past decade (the 80s) that they have been fetishizing for the past 2 years or so. Its the current version of the 70s trucker hats that they all wore in 1998.

However, the urge to pander to them is huge, I'm sure just based on sales volume. If you sell X number of Pressidential suits per year, but then see the ability to sell 20 times that number of garments through an "alliance" with UO and achieve huge margins on the UO stuff due to lowest-cost Asian manufacturing, what's the incentive to continue the traditional line?

I just hope this isn't a last gasp due to financial stress or the emergence of a new smirking, winking irony-laden J. Press...

That would be very, very bad.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

maybe now you see what a bunch of us were getting at in this thread.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> Keep in mind, that J.Press is owned by a large Japanese apparel conglomerate, Onward Kashiyama.


This is the key observation.

And it - combined with this Urban Outfitter thing, if it's even real - leads in a pretty dire direction.

OK's strategy for a while has been to use the "J. Press" brand in Japan pretty loosely. They originally acquired it (initially, they just licensed the brand) to use in a manner consistent with its conservative/business/preppy image. In more recent years, it seems to have become a brand with a more loose image. Among other things, it includes women's clothes and some sub-brands.

It seems they've generally left the US stores to their own devices. I suspect (without really knowing anything) that the Japanese owners have viewed the US operations as something they keep going in order to preserve the credibility of the brand, not to mention the tag ("New York, New Haven, Cambridge, Washington D.C."). The move toward actually _using_ the brand in the United States may presage something considerably more dramatic than simply diluting the cachet of the stores: it may be a whole new strategy in which the stores no longer even figure.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

They released the collection for sale today...I kind of want the black watch golf jacket


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

When has it ever benefited any brand to make cheaper, more poorly made, knockoff versions of its own goods?

I guess you could say that Ralph Lauren and Brooks Brothers do this with the cheaper versions of their products that they sell at their outlets, but RL and Brooks were really already mass marketers by the time this happened.

The thing that many (most?) people like about Press is that it is NOT a mass marketer. Ahem...WAS not a mass marketer.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I learned of this atrocity through Tin^2's blog post. I thought of this forum and the men who frequent it...
I agree that it may also be a blessing for Press... so long as nothing in their real stores ever resembles these items.

I'll be back some day. In the mean time I'll be cringing at the thought of things like this while finishing my law school applications.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I learned of this atrocity through Tin^2's blog post. I thought of this forum and the men who frequent it...
> I agree that it may also be a blessing for Press... so long as nothing in their real stores ever resembles these items.
> 
> I'll be back some day. In the mean time I'll be cringing at the thought of things like this while finishing my law school applications.


 DONT DO IT!!!! No kidding, the law school part of law school is great. Where are you applying?


----------



## enginerd917 (Dec 26, 2009)

I understand the resentment towards the collection, and ideology it represents. With that said, at the price point for the blazer I might check it out as it's something I've been looking for (three patch pocket, heavier "flannely" wool). The pants are also a low rise, which is something I need, and will probably be better than anything else in this price range, available locally, when on sale/with coupons.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> DONT DO IT!!!!


^This. Times 1000.

And I don't mind if hipsters want to play 'trad' for a few months until something else comes along. My wish is that Press will continue to make the real article, hopefully with softer shoulders.

Best,

Michael


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

I think an interesting parallel analysis would be: did the chav movement impair the brand value of Burberry among its core users? I don't know. They still make trench coats. If I'm looking for a trench coat, they'd at least get some consideration. But for utilitarian stuff, I think they've ceded the country look to brands like Barbour & the really serious expeditionary stuff to the North Face, Patagonia, etc.

But yes, I get the A&F sentiment. That, and it would make finding sack suits just that much harder...


----------

